# Miniature Poodle vs. Havanese



## Skye

I am still in researching mode, and I am wondering, does anyone here have both breeds, or experience with both? Could you make some comparisons for me? Both breeds are supposed to be allergy/kid friendly. Both require extensive grooming. They are in about the same size category. Both are supposed to be intelligent dogs. Can anyone note some differences for me to ponder? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ama0722

I have never lived with a mini poodle but my best friend has a few of them and I have stayed with her a few times. I think they have a lot more energy to put it lightly. She does many sports with her dogs and they are constantly on the go! She can sit and throw the tennis ball all day long  

She couldn't believe how laid back my havanese are. Havs have their energetic times but can also be content to be laid back, snuggle, and chill.

For the last few months I have been running a toy poodle in agility (his mom broke her leg in two places) and I would say he is probably smarter but distracted and crazy. He can't just sit but has to bounce in the air, sniff everything, run in circles, etc.


----------



## Lina

I agree with Amanda! Also, not sure if this is breed specific, but every miniature poodle I've met (about 10 or so) has been extremely yappy. They bark a lot at everything, but it's not just a bark it's that small dog yappy bark that I honestly can't stand. My two will bark at some things, but they don't have that small tiny bark that I would call yappy - some people even think they are bigger when they come over and hear them barking from the other side of the door. They just don't do yappy, which I prefer. Of course, there might be some yappy Havs out there, but I don't think they are the norm, unlike in mini poodles that I've seen.

That being said, I think that mini Poodles are smarter and if you like dogs with lots of energy, they are definitely the dog for you!


----------



## Renee

We had a poodle prior to our havanese. I prefer the soft coat of the havanese, vs. the wooly,course texture of the poodle coat. 
As far as intelligence....both are very smart, given the amount of time you spend training them.
I like the overall look & personality of the havanese over the poodle too.
Now make me choose between the Havanese and a Tibetan Terrier....THAT would be tough choice for me. I am in love with both breeds.


----------



## hartman studio

I agree with everything that has been said. In addition if you look back into the Havanese history you will see that it has quite a bit of poodle in its background. This happened in Cuba when the Bichon type dog was mixed with poodles and eventually led to the Havanese. So with the Havanese you are getting the best of both worlds!! Lots of colors, great disposition, and definitely calmer than any of the poodles I have been around


----------



## Skye

Thank you so much for all of these replies! I had a miniature poodle as a child (as pictured!), but I have never been around Havanese. She was an awesome dog, but that was many years ago! A Havanese is sounding like a much better choice for us. Also, my husband will be much happier with that choice! (Haha...) And, everyone needs to be happy about any pet you bring into a family!


----------



## Havtahava

I had a toy poodle, not a mini, but she was about the size of a Havanese. (The toys are bred smaller now.) She wasn't yappy, thank goodness. She was very, very intelligent and much easy to housebreak than some of my Havs have been, but not nearly as affectionate or interactive as my Havs. Poodles tend to be a little more independent and less shadow-y, but of course, those things will vary by dog, no matter the breed. In general, I think Havanese tend to stick closer to their owners than poodles do.


----------



## susieg

I love havs..... but also think very highly of mini poodles...

My parents got me a mini poodle when I was 10 who I named Gypsy, before that we had my grandma's mini poodle Scarlett come live with us when she was too old to care for her. I also grew up with a standard poodle named Monet, but her personality was very different than the mini's. 

I don't think any of them were yappy....but I was a kid, so maybe I don't remember that part. Yes, they do bark, but a lot of toy breeds bark. They are very intelligent and can be trained not to bark incessantly. I also don't think any of them were super high energy. They were as pups, but once they were past the puppy phase, they were snuggly couch potatoes. 

My parents have a red mini poodle now named Jack, he's a huge mini at 23 lbs. He has become what they think is their best dog ever. He is very smart and very affectionate and was a breeze to potty train. He is just as much of a velcro dog as Lola, but without the separation anxiety and he's bonded to both of my parents whereas Lola is more bonded to me.

He does bark when he hears noises at the house or sees people outside. He is vocal and barks when he wants to eat or play. But its more of a communicative bark, not a yappy, constant barking. They have trained him that a bark or two to alert when someone is coming or when he wants to eat is ok. But, it did take a lot of work. He is alpha and was a pretty hyper puppy, but now that he's two he's calmed down and a fantastic dog. They spent A LOT of time working with a private trainer b/c he was alpha and stubborn. But now, he will listen no matter what and you can see his goal in life is to please you. He was chasing a rabbit the other day and my mom told him ENOUGH and to COME and he stopped chasing it and came back. To me, that's impressive!! 

My brother's family has Jack's sister Twinkie who is smaller at around 12 lbs. She is also a fantastic dog. She is affectionate, smart, was easy to potty train, good with kids and all people. They haven't worked with her as much as my parents worked with Jack, so she doesn't listen as well. She does aim to please, but I think Jack is a little smarter. Shhh, don't tell Twinkie


----------



## Missy

Just remember where you are asking this question!!! we are obviously a bit biased here. 

For me it came down to looks. I feel Havanese look more like rough and tumble shaggy dogs. Also ironically enough I am more allergic to poodles than to Havanese. But my Sister has a mini poodle and he is very very sweet and smart. But my boys are much more laid back.


----------



## January

Hi,
I have had two miniature poodles in my life. One as an adolescent and one as an adult. The second, TJ, was a wonderful, wonderful dog but I had to spend a lot of time trying to exhaust him because he had so much energy. I would take him for a mile-long walk and he would still want to run around and play fetch. So, when I realized I wanted another dog I deliberately focused on dogs that were not so demanding. The Havanese fit the bill -- almost the same size and not hyper. In all honesty though, I have to say that the poodles were smarter.
January, Serena and Raffy


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Missy said:


> Just remember where you are asking this question!!! we are obviously a bit biased here.
> 
> For me it came down to looks. I feel Havanese look more like rough and tumble shaggy dogs....


My exact reason!


----------



## Skye

I don't remember my dog (the mini poodle) being yappy, either, but I was also just a kid! My Dad says he doesn't remember Mindy having any "issues." She was very intelligent, and not especially hyper. She was very good and patient with me. 

My DH definitely likes the looks of a Havanese better! I am on this forum almost daily for the last few months, researching. Havanese are such a charming breed! I have time, I'm waiting for a number of reasons, so I am using this time to ask, ask, ask! (And read, read, read!)


----------



## ama0722

The two poodles I really know aren't very yappy. But last night I was running Hershey the toy and the dog can be so stubborn and run all over the place and jump all against you- not fun with wet grass. Some days I like his energy other days I want to shove him in his crate lol!


----------



## ls-indy

My sister has two small poodles (teacup???) that weigh under 6 lbs or so. I'm guessing their weight - but they are smaller than my 10 -1/5 pound havie. They are very "yappy" but that may be a result of training (or lack thereof....). They're so small and delicate I would be afraid to have them with children! They hide in the blankets on the couch and I am always worried I'll sit on one of them! LOL

There names are Milli and Vanilli. Very cute - but hyper as can be! I also refer the more laid back havie personality. Don't get me wrong - my havies will bark at someone coming up to the door - and they love to chase each other during the course of the day - but they also calm down and come sit with me if I'm on the couch...

I prefer the soft havie coat. I do my own grooming and I think the poodle cut would be harder for an amateur groomer. My sister sends "her girls" to the groomer once a week and that has to be expensive. 

I'd suggest you find several local breeders of poodles and havanese - maybe2 or 3 of each breed - and see how you feel about the breeds after visiting them.


----------



## AKathy

I had a toy poodle when my kids were growing up. He was very smart and trained very easily. He was not yappy and was very laid back. He was wonderful with my kids but wasn't that fond of other kids. He'd hide when other kids came over.
Stella on the other hand is very active and has a tendency to be yappy. She's very smart, was easily trained and is fantastic with any and all kids.
I prefer the havanese because I like the coat better and I can trust her around any kid.


----------



## ls-indy

IMHO - With either breed - it probably comes down to:

1 - Buying from a GOOD BREEDER - not a backyard breeder - who spends time socializing the puppies from birth 
2 - Attending puppy classes and instilling good behavior at an early age
3 - Making sure the class lessons are followed at home 
4 - Working with an animal behaviorist if something comes up that can't be solved by the owner....
5 - Spending time playing and working with the dog (a tired dog is a good dog)
6 - Providing toys and chewies so the dog isn't bored 

Plus dozens of other things like good nutrition etc.


----------



## susieg

I'm envious of everyone's laid back havs! Mine is a cuckoo bird!! She's 11 months though so maybe she still has some mellowing out to do 

I know my earlier post was very pro-poodle. I didn't mention that havs are WAY cuter! My DH always hated the way poodles looked, he only liked longer, fluffy dogs. But now that he's met the poodles in my family he likes them.

I agree with the previous post, it all depends on where you get the dog from and how you raise/socialize it. Although there are characteristics common in each breed. Each dog is an individual and might not possess some of the breed characteristics you were hoping for. One of the reasons I choose a hav is b/c I wanted a dog that would be outgoing and friendly. But even after socializing her to death, Lola is shy and selective with who she bonds with.


----------



## krandall

I don't know much about the smaller poodles, except that the ones we rally with are not as friendly to strangers as Kodi is... not nasty, but much more reserved. We do have a standard poodle pup in one of our classes that is absolutely phenomenal. I think he learns just by watching the other dogs. He is only 4 months old, quiet but not the least bit lazy, and incredibly focussed and attentive to his handler. I don't particularly care for the looks of poodles, but I'd take THAT one home!<g>

Of course, I'm sure it also helps that her owner/handler has put CDX's on several dogs, but this puppy out-performs several of her older smaller sized poodles. (not sure what makes a miniature vs. a toy... I'm sure their bigger than Tea Cup)


----------



## Skye

krandall said:


> I don't know much about the smaller poodles, except that the ones we rally with are not as friendly to strangers as Kodi is... not nasty, but much more reserved. We do have a standard poodle pup in one of our classes that is absolutely phenomenal. I think he learns just by watching the other dogs. He is only 4 months old, quiet but not the least bit lazy, and incredibly focussed and attentive to his handler. I don't particularly care for the looks of poodles, but I'd take THAT one home!<g>
> 
> Of course, I'm sure it also helps that her owner/handler has put CDX's on several dogs, but this puppy out-performs several of her older smaller sized poodles. (not sure what makes a miniature vs. a toy... I'm sure their bigger than Tea Cup)


A toy is 10 inches or under at the highest point of the shoulders, a miniature between 10-15 inches, and a standard is 15 inches and over. So, a miniature is the medium sized poodle.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I have a friend who has toys poodles and another friend who had a miniature . I agree about the disposition . I babysat the mini and she never followed me into the bathroom the way my boys do . She was a little more aloof but she certainly was smart . SHe ws also great with small children 
My havs are also very different from one another and yet they are the same breed . One is more barky - not yippy just barks to communicate his needs and if he thinks he needs to protect his home - the other will not bark unless he feels we are being threatened in some way . He lets Cosmo be the main barker but he does bark and he has a confident bark . like pay attention - this is important .
As to grooming I think poodles may require more frequent grooming - Havanese can fudge a little more . You can leave them a little longer but not so much with a poodle .


----------



## Annie Clark

One of Nala's best friends is a minnie poodle. They are the exact same size and in love with each other. He is a great dog. He does have more energy and loves to go on walks-which I think is an advantage over my very lazy Hav (I carry her a lot on walks!). Lots of people here have Havs that have more energy than Nala though!

The poodle is very smart, not yappy and adorable. I do love the moppy/floppy look of the Havanese dog. (At least mine is moppy!).


----------



## Kathie

I've had four poodles and loved them to death but they were yappy until they got too old to hear anything! We found the grooming to be fairly easy - my DH did face and feet with clippers and I scissor cut the body, head and legs. Curly hair can hide a multitude of screw-ups.......lol They were energetic but so were we back then! Now, I think I would never have anything but our sweet, calm Hav!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

I have had two minature poodls and now we have a Havanese. Of the two poodles one was incredibly sharp and could spend many hours chasing a tossed ball. My son Joshua, was about 9 months old (37 1/2) and he could be amused by "Muffin" for quite sometime. He will respond to a tossed toy but will get tired or bored after a few tosses.

Babaloo adores my granddaughter and other child that his in his vision. He sits outside her bedroom door the moment he hears that she is up and is waiting for someone to opent the door and let him in or her out. I don't remember Muffin being as loving and as sweet as Babaloo. 

The difference is that Muffin stayed with us on weekends and now Amelia comes to visit on weekends.

Both dogs are from wonderful breeds and you should be happy with either. 
But if I were to adopt another pup it would be a Havanese. I think that they are sweeter.

Vicki


----------



## Jane

Renee said:


> Now make me choose between the Havanese and a Tibetan Terrier....THAT would be tough choice for me. I am in love with both breeds.


I considered both as well - when I read in a book that the Tibetan's have front paws that are so dexterous that they can even open jars, I decided on the Havanese! The last thing I need is to come home to a kitchen full of open jars


----------



## juliav

Hey Skye,

It's good to see you on here. Isn't it amazing how opinions differ depending on which forum you ask.  I hope that getting information from both the poodle and havanese forum will make your decision making process easier. Or, you could always get one of each and let us know your thoughts. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

juliav said:


> Hey Skye,
> 
> It's good to see you on here. Isn't it amazing how opinions differ depending on which forum you ask.  I hope that getting information from both the poodle and havanese forum will make your decision making process easier. Or, you could always get one of each and let us know your thoughts. :biggrin1:


Julia, I think that is the best idea! Skye, get one of each and let us know how you judge them side by side! Great solution!  :rockon:

(Is your poodle forum as full of enablers as we are here?)


----------



## Narwyn

I actually owned a Mini Poodle, Toy Poodle, and Hav all at once! 

To put it very briefly:

The Mini Poodle liked to hang out with us in her bed on the floor
The Hav likes to hang out on the other side of the sofa
The Toy Poodle liked to hang out in our laps

~Karen


----------



## juliav

Narwyn said:


> The Hav likes to hang out on the other side of the sofa.
> ~Karen


Our Havs must be related!!! Bugsy always sits on the opposite side of the sofa, usually at my feet. I wanted a lap dog, but he is a companion dog and won't have nothing to do with my lap. My standard male is always camped out next to me with his head on my pillow.


----------



## juliav

Sheri said:


> Julia, I think that is the best idea! Skye, get one of each and let us know how you judge them side by side! Great solution!  :rockon:
> 
> (Is your poodle forum as full of enablers as we are here?)


I don't think the poodle forum can even come close to this one for its' enabling abilities.


----------



## LuckyOne

juliav said:


> I don't think the poodle forum can even come close to this one for its' enabling abilities.


Hahahaaaa So true!


----------



## pjewel

I had a mini poodle for years when I was first married. He was incredibly intelligent, gorgeous and wonderful with us. But he had issues. He was not so terrific with strangers, and as he got older he actually lunged at a few people, creating havoc. He also had health issues, which the vet attributed to too much inbreeding. He had epilepsy and required medication for the rest of his life. The first time he had a seizure I thought he was dying. With it all, I adored him. He slept in my bed, his head on my pillow, his body in the curve of mine as I fell asleep every night with my arm around him. He is missed to this day.


----------



## Skye

pjewel said:


> I had a mini poodle for years when I was first married. He was incredibly intelligent, gorgeous and wonderful with us. But he had issues. He was not so terrific with strangers, and as he got older he actually lunged at a few people, creating havoc. He also had health issues, which the vet attributed to too much inbreeding. He had epilepsy and required medication for the rest of his life. The first time he had a seizure I thought he was dying. With it all, I adored him. He slept in my bed, his head on my pillow, his body in the curve of mine as I fell asleep every night with my arm around him. He is missed to this day.


Wow, this one actually made me tear up! Dogs are so special...


----------



## Skye

Jane said:


> I considered both as well - when I read in a book that the Tibetan's have front paws that are so dexterous that they can even open jars, I decided on the Havanese! The last thing I need is to come home to a kitchen full of open jars


This made me laugh so hard! Do you know that an octopus can learn to open a jar by watching a person do it? You can google it for pictures. I found this fascinating. A little off subject trivia.


----------



## Skye

Sheri said:


> Julia, I think that is the best idea! Skye, get one of each and let us know how you judge them side by side! Great solution!  :rockon:
> 
> (Is your poodle forum as full of enablers as we are here?)


I am planning on eventually having more than one dog for sure. I had 2 German Shepherds that were litter mates. They were so wonderful together! One had soooooo many problems. She had a gross, runny nose all of the time. I ADORED her, she was so sweet. I think there are many people that would not have kept her! She also had a kidney disease, and had to be put down at age 7. The other lived to be 13! When she was getting older, we got a longhaired dachshund. They were a funny pair! My dachshund was a wonderful pet, but was never too crazy about children. She did fine when my daughter was born. Once my son starting walking though, she was showing signs of aggression. My sister-in-law loved her, and asked if she could take her. It was a heartbreaking decision, but I knew it was for the best. My sister-in-law is very active, and my dog now gets tons of exercise and attention. She is even working as a therapy dog at a nursing home! And she has learned a few new tricks to entertain the residents there! I could not be happier with the way it all turned out. But, I am REALLY doing my homework, and waiting until the time is right before I get another dog. It is just so hard to be "dog-less" after all of these years! Wow, I didn't expect to write this much! Thank you everyone for your responses, I enjoy reading them so much! This is such a friendly and wonderful crew; I love this forum!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

juliav said:


> Our Havs must be related!!! Bugsy always sits on the opposite side of the sofa, usually at my feet. I wanted a lap dog, but he is a companion dog and won't have nothing to do with my lap.


This is so true, my hava is absolutely not a lap dog too. I must admit that it was a bit of a disappointment at first, but i'm ok with it now. I'm also considering a toy poodle as a second dog, but on the other hand i have such a good energy with my sweet boy, and i'm afraid that it would change somehow. I actually like having only one dog at the time, bc we have great bond with each other. I also have 2 cats, and one of them is a great friend with my hava boy.


----------



## Tom King

Individuals in all breeds vary in intelligence and temperament. The most important thing is to find the right match.


quote: "if you look back into the Havanese history you will see that it has quite a bit of poodle in its background. This happened in Cuba when the Bichon type dog was mixed with poodles and eventually led to the Havanese"

Yes, history does say that, but like all history, what you reads is dependent on who wrote it. Actually, it turns out that this is not true. Genetic research shows that the Bichon Habanero shares no chromosomes with any Poodles, including the Brazilian Poodles like was originally believed. It turns out is was a "belief" and not a fact. Somewhere along the way there was either an agenda or just simply an assumption.


----------



## krandall

Tom King said:


> Individuals in all breeds vary in intelligence and temperament. The most important thing is to find the right match.
> 
> quote: "if you look back into the Havanese history you will see that it has quite a bit of poodle in its background. This happened in Cuba when the Bichon type dog was mixed with poodles and eventually led to the Havanese"
> 
> Yes, history does say that, but like all history, what you reads is dependent on who wrote it. Actually, it turns out that this is not true. Genetic research shows that the Bichon Habanero shares no chromosomes with any Poodles, including the Brazilian Poodles like was originally believed. It turns out is was a "belief" and not a fact. Somewhere along the way there was either an agenda or just simply an assumption.


Do you know if the genetics back up the belief that the Bichon breeds in general (Bichon Frise, Maltese, Coton, etc.) are related to Havs?


----------



## Tom King

Shared DNA was found for Maltese, and some others not in "Bichon" breeds, but little to no (I don't remember if it was 1 or none-it's been over a year) DNA shared with Bichon Friese. 3 out of 78 found shared with Bichon Habanero.


----------



## krandall

Tom King said:


> Shared DNA was found for Maltese, and some others not in "Bichon" breeds, but little to no (I don't remember if it was 1 or none-it's been over a year) DNA shared with Bichon Friese. 3 out of 78 found shared with Bichon Habanero.


Interesting. Do you remember what the other dogs were that they share DNA with? (closely, I mean, not all other dogs!)


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

I see a lot of ppl saying that the poodles are more active than havas. All toy poodles I've met seemed pretty calm. Just yesterday I went to a dog show with a lot toy poodles and they all where really placid. Compared to them my boy looked like a devil :bounce:. Happy and exited to be around all those dogs . And this is an impression from someone who has an incredible mellow and laid back havanese! My friend got the same feeling. My hava is very active outdoors, could fetch his Chuckit ball for hours, but once inside you don't even notice there is a dog in house. My friends who like ' real dogs' as they put it always joke around about him being boring . Luckily for him I find him perfect just the way he is! The only thing that I would change about him is his fussy eating (drives me nuts sometimes!) and the fact that it looks like he never gets enough exercise. It doesn't matter to him how cold, rainy, snowy or stormy it is outside as long as he can be there :-D. We walk and play 3 hours every day and even more during the summer, but he could easily walk 3 more. He is just crazy! 

Now :focus: I'm totally confused now. Could it be so that the poodles are much more active indoors? The ones I come across in the park are always sticking to their owners, and are totally not interested in any mischief . I'm thinking about adding nice toy poodle to our family, but don't like dogs who seem to be in an constant motion. On the other hand anything more laid back than my Fedja would be too much of a good thing ound:. 
And before you all say 'just get another havanese'  I have been thinking about that also, but i like poodles very much and would love to have that experience to. I'm really scared to make a bad choice. Can someone help me with this? Are poodles that much more active compared to havaneses?


----------



## Kathie

My first two dogs as an adult were toy poodles. They were active but not exceptionally so. I think poodles tend to adapt to the owner's lifestyle. They were both sweet and cuddly lap dogs, too. I had another toy poodle who died at the age of 16 about seven years ago and I still miss her so much. 

Abby, our Hav, is very laid back which I like but probably a little to the extreme. She is sweet but also pretty aloof. I have to say that I really do miss my cuddly poodles. But, I do know that so many people have havs that are real lapdogs - unfortunately, Abby is not! We have accepted Abby just the way she is but every once in a while I am tempted to get another little poodle!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Thnx so much for your reply Kathie! Happy to hear that you really liked your toys! 
Abby sounds a lot like my Fedja. This is exact the reason why I would love a toy poodle this time. Don't get me wrong, I luv my boy soooo much, and wouldn't trade him for any other dog in a world, but i do miss cuddling and watching tv with a dog in my arms. I know that there are havaneses that are cuddly to, but I now so many that are not, and i have a feeling that the chance to get a true lapdog is bigger if I go for a toy poodle.


----------



## krandall

southind said:


> Thnx so much for your reply Kathie! Happy to hear that you really liked your toys!
> Abby sounds a lot like my Fedja. This is exact the reason why I would love a toy poodle. Don't get me wrong, I luv my boy soooo much, and wouldn't trade him for any other dog in a world, but i do miss cuddling and watching tv with a dog in my arms. I know that there are havaneses that are cuddly to, but I now so many that are not, and i have a feeling that the chance to get a true lapdog is a little bit bigger if I go for a toy poodle.


I'm not trying to talk you out of a poodle because I know some nice ones. However, I think there are MANY more cuddly Havs than not. I think that if that's the kind of dog you want, you need to find a good breeder that you really trust, and TELL them what you want in a puppy. Then let them help you pick the perfect puppy for you!


----------



## luv3havs

I understand how you feel. Chico and Cali like to be near to us, but are not really lapdogs. Their preferred spots are the top of the sofa.

Finnegan likes to be right next to his person, touching, but not really in the lap.
But we love them so much!

It would have been nice to have a lap-warmer this cold winter LOL.

Some Havs really are lapdogs. I guess it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Top of the sofa is one of the preferred places here to (he makes sure there is enough distance between us so I can't reach him) . Under the dinning table, on the floor near the garden door for some cooling effect i think, under the bed in the bedroom. Silly boy, what dog chooses the place under the bed over nice soft bed with mom to keep him warm:hug:.


----------



## juliav

Hi Southind, :wave:

Your little Fedja is absolutely adorable, but if it's a toy poodle you want, it's a toy poodle you should have. :biggrin1: 

I've met lots of Havanese and find that while some are lap dogs, most of them are more of the next to you dogs. Mine is hanging out on my sofa's back while I type, but the only time he sits in my lap is when he is "out of his element" lol My mom's friend has a toy poodle who is the quintessential lap dog. He is drop dead gorgeous little man, not a barker (kind a rare!) and super sweet. I know there are some excellent standard poodle breeders in the Netherlands, so am sure there are really good toy ones as well.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

juliav said:


> ...I've met lots of Havanese and find that while some are lap dogs, most of them are more of the next to you dogs. ...the only time he sits in my lap is when he is "out of his element" lol...


OMG you just described, to a 'T', Pepper's behavior! That is too funny.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> OMG you just described, to a 'T', Pepper's behavior! That is too funny.


And Fedja's as well .


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

juliav said:


> Hi Southind, :wave:
> 
> Your little Fedja is absolutely adorable, but if it's a toy poodle you want, it's a toy poodle you should have. :biggrin1:


I really do want a toy poodle so badly:whoo:! I think you're right juliav, i will just get us one sweet toy girl . I'm sure Fedja will love her. He is crazy with every little girl we meet in the park. Boys are not his favorites :biggrin1:.


----------



## juliav

southind said:


> I really do want a toy poodle so badly:whoo:! I think you're right juliav, i will just get us one sweet toy girl . I'm sure Fedja will love her. He is crazy with every little girl we meet in the park. Boys are not his favorites :biggrin1:.


Have fun finding your perfect little girl.  In my experience, poodles and Havs get along incredibly well. My three simply adore each other and are true siblings, not just roommates because they have to be.

Do you have any breeders in mind yet??


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

I've been looking around, gaining information. There are not that many toy breeders in the Netherlands, but Germany is just as nearby.


----------



## juliav

I forget how close everything is in Europe and Germany has some outstanding poodles.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Or Belgium, or France, or.... . Well, you get the point . I will find us that girl for sure!


----------



## psow9421

I have both a toy poodle and Havanese. Lacey my poodle looks and acts likes a little Princes. She likes to lay in the sun prefable on several pillows. I call her Paris Hilton puppy. She is smart and learns very fast. She is my only dog that will go in any kind of weather to do her duty. She never makes a mistake. She loves to cuddle on my lap but she is not a velcro dog, like the Hav's. She is more patient and will wait her turn to be picked up. She is not yappy. What more can I say? I love my poodle and my Hav's. My Hav's are like little clowns. I wouldn't give up either of them.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

I think that they are both two beautiful and sweet breeds. In all honesty I must say that i like Havs look better. They are just beauties! Like a little teddy bears . So soft and with most loving eyes ever!


----------



## psow9421

southind said:


> I think that they are both two beautiful and sweet breeds. In all honesty I must say that i like Havs look better. They are just beauties! Like a little teddy bears . So soft and with most loving eyes ever!


My Lindy Hop (Havanese) is great! She is very sweet and loving! She is already a champion and is working on her Grand championship. She also loves agility, my trainer calls her a little might mouse.
Pam


----------



## Kathie

I, too, prefer the look of the Havanese but when I had my poodles I kept them in more of a puppy clip so they weren't quite as frou-frou! But they have a regal look about them no matter what the haircut and I love their fancy prance!


----------



## krandall

psow9421 said:


> My Lindy Hop (Havanese) is great! She is very sweet and loving! She is already a champion and is working on her Grand championship. She also loves agility, my trainer calls her a little might mouse.
> Pam


She not only LOVES agility... she's AMAZING at it!!!

Pam and I are in the same agility class, and this is a true story:

One week we were working on a course, and Lindy's turn was fairly late in the order of go. So she had seen several dogs do it. Pam stood up, and started asking Mike (the trainer) a question about the course. Lindy just took off and started the course by herself. And I don't meant the way Kodi does... which is doing whatever he feels like.:biggrin1: I mean she KNEW where she was going, and just did it by herself. Lindy keeps us all on our toes!:whoo:


----------



## LuckyOne

southind said:


> I really do want a toy poodle so badly:whoo:! I think you're right juliav, i will just get us one sweet toy girl . I'm sure Fedja will love her. He is crazy with every little girl we meet in the park. Boys are not his favorites :biggrin1:.


When you find your girl, please remember we love pictures!


----------



## psow9421

I love pics of new babies also!

Pam


----------



## psow9421

Karen I mainly worked with Lela last week. Lela did great! We did the course in increments as usual. I let Lindy do one complete course at the end. She Blew thought it, I think I need to hire someone to run with her! I was huffing and puffing! I think I better start sprinting! Help!
Pam


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

I will not forget the pics .


----------



## krandall

psow9421 said:


> Karen I mainly worked with Lela last week. Lela did great! We did the course in increments as usual. I let Lindy do one complete course at the end. She Blew thought it, I think I need to hire someone to run with her! I was huffing and puffing! I think I better start sprinting! Help!
> Pam


Lela's a very cute girl too. But Lindy is just amazing, especially when you consider her age and experience.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I have owned a toy poodle...very small and yappy, but sweet. I owned several miniature poodles and must say they were wonderful, not at all yappy, not hyper, extremely intelligent and loyal, eager to learn and could almost read your mind. The same goes for the one standard poodle I owned. One word of caution, both Poodles and Havanese are popular breeds...CHOOSE YOUR BREEDER WISELY. You might want to try a puppy or you may want to choose a little older dog. I say usually the problems are with the owner's expectations, not the dog. So talk with the breeder and be up front about what will fit into your family best...Good Luck!!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> One word of caution, both Poodles and Havanese are popular breeds......Good Luck!!


Most of the people here in the Netherlands have never heard of a Havanese breed, so that's not a problem because they're not yet discovered by puppy mills. Luckily! In my city I haven't met any other Hav, and everybody ask me 'hav..what?' :biggrin1:. If you want to buy a Havanese you must look for the registered breeders, otherwise you won't find them. They are just rare. 
And strange but true: you almost don't see a poodles on the streets. They are out of popularity these days, as people mostly think of them as frou frou boring dogs. But that's good thing for the breed again . 
However I'll be careful and thnx for your warning. I appreciate it.

And tnx for wishing me luck too!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

southind said:


> Most of the people here in the Netherlands have never heard of a Havanese breed, so that's not a problem because they're not yet discovered by puppy mills. Luckily! In my city I haven't met any other Hav, and everybody ask me 'hav..what?' :biggrin1:. If you want to buy a Havanese you must look for the registered breeders, otherwise you won't find them. They are just rare.
> And strange but true: you almost don't see a poodles on the streets. They are out of popularity these days, as people mostly think of them as frou frou boring dogs. But that's good thing for the breed again .
> However I'll be careful and thnx for your warning. I appreciate it.
> 
> And tnx for wishing me luck too!


Great, and be sure and follow your heart. If you want a toy poodle, get one, a Hav won't fill the bill if the poodle is what you want. Expectations are important. I am sure you can find a great breeder for either breed nearby. Let us know and be sure and send photos...


----------



## frankiemuniz01

comment removed


----------

